# Bootmgr is missing from USB



## newbuilding

Another staff member built a bootable USB drive for me that I could use to load new images on our laptops. I used it once successfully to load Windows 7 onto a laptop, but after that I keep getting the "bootmgr is missing" message when I try to boot from the USB. I don't know what I did. Is there a way to make it bootable without destroying all of the files that are still on this drive? Thanks.


----------



## helpful

> *Step 2: Make the Drive Bootable
> *Next well use the _bootsect_ utility that comes on the Vista or Windows 7 disk to make the flash drive bootable. In the same command window that you were using in Step 1:
> 
> 
> Insert your Windows Vista / 7 DVD into your drive.
> Change directory to the DVDs boot directory where _bootsect_ lives:
> d:
> cd d:\boot
> Use _bootsect_ to set the USB as a bootable NTFS drive prepared for a Vista/7 image. Im assuming that your USB flash drive has been labeled disk G:\ by the computer:
> bootsect /nt60 g:
> You can now close the command prompt window, were done here.


http://kmwoley.com/blog/?p=345


----------



## newbuilding

Helpful,

I tried what you suggested, but I'm still getting the same message when I try to boot from the USB drive. Any other ideas that I might try?

Thank you.


----------



## Lance1

Try this method---> *Installing Windows XP Using A USB Flash Drive* Although this is for XP, it should work with Windows 7 as well.


----------



## newbuilding

Please remember that I said in my original post that I want to keep all of the files that are currently on the USB drive. I successfully used this USB drive to build a Windows 7 laptop, but something I did now caused the USB drive not to boot so I get the "Bootmgr is missing" error. I don't remember what I did, but what I need to do is try to make the drive bootable without getting rid of the files on it. Thank you.


----------



## antech

Check out this Link:
http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-install-windows-7vista-from-usb-drive-detailed-100-working-guide/

I think I help you in some way or the other lol


----------



## TerryNet

Are you getting the "missing" message on the same PC with which you had success? If not, are you sure the computer you are now using is able to boot from USB and is really trying to boot from it? The point behind these questions is that I'm wondering if there is a problem with your USB drive, or if there is a computer issue.


----------



## newbuilding

The error is occurring on three different Dell laptops. When I power each up, I press the F12 key until I get the screen with the boot drive selection. I choose USB on each of them and right away the "missing" message occurs. This USB drive did work at one point because it allowed me to boot up WinPE and download a Windows 7 image to a new laptop. Sometime during or after that, I must have done something stupid which destroyed whatever allows me to boot off of this USB device. I just don't remember what I did. Like I said earlier, this device was built so I could use it to build new laptops using WinPE and the files we want on our systems.


----------



## TerryNet

"WinPE" clears up at least one thing. I thought, and probably the other posters did also, that you had a bootable Windows 7 USB. I don't have a clue about what may have happened, but maybe you want to try to start at the beginning with Walkthrough: Create a Custom Windows PE Image.

Or, maybe, you just wanna sheepishly go back to your fellow staff member for more directed help?

Chances are, one of the other folks will be able to help more now that they know you are working with WinPE.


----------

